# Meaning of SWF



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

One thing I get asked a lot is what does SWF stand for? SWF means "Sunstar With Future" or "Future With Sunstar" So if anybody has ever wondered there is the answer to the Question


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

SUNSTAR WORLD FIRST

but now is an company with many problems


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

dgeorge said:


> SUNSTAR WORLD FIRST
> 
> but now is an company with many problems


Many problems is putting it very lightly. I wish I had time to type everything that has happened since January of 2016.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

SWF problems started some years ago.
Are dealers who stop to offer support for SWF machines.
I never had an feedback from SWF for the problems with their machines .


----------



## wkrzewick (Aug 21, 2014)

Wow- did not know that's what SWF stood for.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

dgeorge said:


> SWF problems started some years ago.
> Are dealers who stop to offer support for SWF machines.
> I never had an feedback from SWF for the problems with their machines .


I was a dealer up til Jan. 2016 until a new distributor took over. SWF East/Coldesi, SWF South/MESA and SWF Central/Notcina no longer offer support or parts for the machines. The new distributor is Stitch It. I have not been impressed with how they handle things but that is a long story. Most of the problems I have seen lately on SWF is the equipment is old stock being sold as new. I sold a machine in November of 2015 that turned out to be a 2013 model even though it was new. 

I have one customer right now who tried to get a flat or tubular machine and couldn't get a quote because SWF isn't producing any machines. Sunstar in California/Atlanta is now SEWTECH and they are selling RiComa on their website but still have SWF Parts. The old President of the American division has a new Sunstar branch right up the road from the old office. The parts guy at the old office apparently has just left as well. Everything is a big mess and I have been switching my SWF customers to other brands of equipment due to the situation and availability or lack thereof for parts.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

I fix Tajima(mostly old models) and Chinese machines from around 20 years.
My first impression abut SWF was: GOOD MACHINE !

But without support(special for electronics ) time to time is an hard work.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

SWF operated a training center in central NJ when I started. I attended free training sessions for machine operation, software and maintenance. Its really too bad that ended. They offered great training.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

At Embroidery Machine and Garment Printer training, repair and support you can buy an DVD about how to fix SWF machines,and many article about embroidery machines problems.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

EmbroidTek said:


> I was a dealer up til Jan. 2016 until a new distributor took over. SWF East/Coldesi, SWF South/MESA and SWF Central/Notcina no longer offer support or parts for the machines. The new distributor is Stitch It. I have not been impressed with how they handle things but that is a long story. Most of the problems I have seen lately on SWF is the equipment is old stock being sold as new. I sold a machine in November of 2015 that turned out to be a 2013 model even though it was new.
> 
> I have one customer right now who tried to get a flat or tubular machine and couldn't get a quote because SWF isn't producing any machines. Sunstar in California/Atlanta is now SEWTECH and they are selling RiComa on their website but still have SWF Parts. The old President of the American division has a new Sunstar branch right up the road from the old office. The parts guy at the old office apparently has just left as well. Everything is a big mess and I have been switching my SWF customers to other brands of equipment due to the situation and availability or lack thereof for parts.


Mesa was bounced quite a while back. I purchased a 4 head new from the Fullerton office a few years ago. It is sad to see this happen as they were a good machine and had some good people working there. 

I have a great tech that comes out when I need him. He has a day job but is the best mechanic I have ever worked with. 

Now that they are mostly gone are there any parts that I should get from them now if they still have them while they last?


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

we met the guys from Stitch It at the Nashville show and they really seemed to have it together. Very knowledgeable. we just bought a 1501 and its an awesome machine. does a beautiful job. i feel very comfortable with our decision. i know SWF went through a tough patch, but i think with Stitch It in the picture things have started looking up for SWF. also have a great tech...i've known Wayne Benton from SewTech Intl for almost 20 years. he doesn't have a problem getting parts and backed us up on our choice.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I just talked with them in Long Beach a few minutes ago. They said they will continue to carry SWF parts.


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

SWF =Seldom Works Fine

I normally post on the Digitsmith forum but decided to come here as well. I can't tell you the amount of disgust I have for SWF as a company period! The worst equipment I ever owned. It doesn't matter who distributes the machine because the machine is a absolute cheap piece of crap! I bought one in 2009 and owned it til 2012. During the 3 years of ownership I had the x and y boards replaced, a x motor, main board and a joint card. When I bought my machine my mom bought one as well. Just recently something went wrong on her new machine and she had to call the new distributor. They sent a tech out who charged my mom a bunch of money and didn't fix the machine. She has called and never gets a call back from the tech or parts guy. Apparently the part is coming from Korea and has been since before May. Horrible customer service in 2009 and still horrible today. My mom has finally seen the light and is buying a Barudan. That is what I bought in 2012 and haven't seen a tech except to do a good cleaning.


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Bruins4 said:


> SWF =Seldom Works Fine
> 
> Lol, I can't say I have heard that one before. That is pretty good.


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

EmbroidTek said:


> Bruins4 said:
> 
> 
> > SWF =Seldom Works Fine
> ...


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

EMB2714 said:


> I spoke with Stitch It International in Patton, Mo and they seem to know what they are doing. I'm sure it is hard to pick up the pieces of the previous distributors but my experience with them was great. I highly recommend them.


Good to know this again for the third time you mentioned them


----------



## EMB2714 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bruins4 said:


> Good to know this again for the third time you mentioned them



I have an SWF 4 head and I guess I am just happy that there is finally someone that will answer the phone that speaks English and doesn't try to sell me another brand.


----------



## Bruins4 (Jul 29, 2016)

EMB2714 said:


> I have an SWF 4 head and I guess I am just happy that there is finally someone that will answer the phone that speaks English and doesn't try to sell me another brand.


I was being sarcastic there.  Guess you don't get good old fashioned Northern Sarcasm. You had 5 posts now you have 3 hmmm Got busted for being someone planted did you? Funny how you talked all this stuff about a company and now your posts are down. Tell me that isn't suspicious. In another post you said you have a Tajima 4 head...Which is it or can you not keep your facts straight? I get tired of people on both forums make up other names to help sell equipment. The Chinese vendors do it here and on Digitsmith. It really gets old because you can tell who is planted.


----------



## logoadvantage (Nov 16, 2009)

Bruins, You were reading my mind !


----------



## EMB2714 (Sep 16, 2016)

Bruins4 said:


> I was being sarcastic there.  Guess you don't get good old fashioned Northern Sarcasm. You had 5 posts now you have 3 hmmm Got busted for being someone planted did you? Funny how you talked all this stuff about a company and now your posts are down. Tell me that isn't suspicious. In another post you said you have a Tajima 4 head...Which is it or can you not keep your facts straight? I get tired of people on both forums make up other names to help sell equipment. The Chinese vendors do it here and on Digitsmith. It really gets old because you can tell who is planted.



Sorry, I didn't catch the sarcasm. 
I actually have 14 machines total. And not just Tajima and SWF machines. I also own some Barudan's. I don't know how many total post I have had but I haven't deleted any. I thought I was helping out by letting people know my experience. Oh Well!


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

It looks like they are in Temecula CA also.


----------

